# FreeBSD 11.1 virtio drivers



## Unb0rn (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello!
I'm having a hard time installing FreeBSD 11.1 on QEMU/KVM machine with virtio devices and OVMF.
ISO image boots fine(but only if I use SATA CDROM. In case of SCSI one with virtio-scsi adapter, even ISO won't load-it fails on mountroot: waiting for device)
And there are no storage devices in "camcontrol devlist" or network devices in "ifconfig" after boot. I am using FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso with QEMU 2.10 with libvirt 3.7.0 on linux kernel 4.12.10.
In case, someone needs libvirt xml, I've left it here https://pastebin.com/Z6aXiPut


----------



## Unb0rn (Sep 13, 2017)

Looks like nobody is able to help... Should I report mentioned issue as a bug?


----------



## leebrown66 (Sep 14, 2017)

It's hard to say if this is even a FreeBSD issue.  Looks like QEMU only supports FreeBSD up to 9.0 ...... I would ask on the QEMU mailing list first.


----------

